# The -World Famous- Nag's Head Blues Loft



## MrDan (Feb 11, 2014)

The Nag's Head Blues Loft
January 2014


Video of Sex Pistols performing here - 2nd September 1976
A little something to listen to whilst looking through my report
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArgUq9s13LM[/ame]
Content owned by Warner Chappell and UMPG Publishing.

Special K and I initially stumbled across this pub on our way to another explore and noted it's location to visit at a later date. We returned a few 
days later with 2 others. On our approach we pointed out our target, to which our fellow explorer exclaimed "I've performed there with my band!" 
This place holds so much history, a much loved venue which played host to an unrivalled list of punk/rock bands. It first opened it's doors in 
the 60's, and since then has closed and re-opened several times, finally closing it's doors in August 2012. 
Researching in to this venue made me sad to read people reminiscing about "the good ol' days" and I was astounded to read which bands had 
once performed here; The Rolling Stones, Blondie, Sex Pistols, The Who and Marillion to name a few. Famous promoter Ron Watts spoke very highly 
of this venue in the early days and mentions it in his book, which also funnily enough features the famous 'green room' on the front cover. It's not 
actually green, but it was the room behind the stage in the upstairs loft where band members signed their names and messages.




























Air guitarists










I managed to pour myself a pint of Doom Bar, I wouldn't recommended drinking it





The old barrel run in the cellar




















Then and Now


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 11, 2014)

This looks ace! Great report Mr


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome stuff as always dude!


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 11, 2014)

Excellent.... Must of been a big flash on the first shot.... Ace!


----------



## chazman (Feb 11, 2014)

thats gotta be one of your best finds.ive worked in clubs that were in worse nick when they were open! lovely pics


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 11, 2014)

Sad to see such a historic venue shut down. Still in good nick, though.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 11, 2014)

Love this so much! Awesome stuff! 
Do you have any more pics of the band graffiti room? 
Cheers for sharing mate!


----------



## cheesecrisps (Feb 12, 2014)

great place changed a bit since only fools and horses, wheres dave.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thats quite something,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cachewoo (Feb 12, 2014)

Great MrD.

I bet the backroom could tell a story or 2


----------



## MrDan (Feb 13, 2014)

Catmandoo, I'm pretty sure that was taken with the standard in built camera flash lol. Most of my photos were light painted but that one I quickly abandoned the car on double yellows to get a quick external shot.

UrbanX, I am trying to get a couple from a friend who was there, I only have one that wasn't posted and will dig that out later. 

Thank you to everyone else  I still think it strange to imagine all the legendary voices that those 4 walls have heard.


----------



## djrich (Feb 14, 2014)

Love the pics! That ciggy machine is made by the Spanish company Azkoyen and is a "Design" D12 model.


----------



## RNHWV8 (Feb 15, 2014)

I know this place - it's literally just down the road from me. Been meaning to go in and take a look. Great report!

It has had quite some history that's for sure. As far as I know the pub was closed due to the most recent landlord (son and mother) not complying with the noise regulations. A noise abatement notice was issued and the owners (a chain) closed the pub.

I know that planning permission has sadly recently been granted to convert the Nags Head into a 11 bedroom hotel which will be a crying shame. About 700 rejections (including mine) were sent to the council but it was still approved regardless. There is absolutely no need in the area for a hotel of this nature. No there is no live music venue left.


----------



## wombles (Feb 17, 2014)

Dude! Love it!! Especially mixing the music vid with the current pics! correctly and cleverly combining two points in history, almost ghostly to look at the pics and imagine the music, energy and memories that purvey a now quiet space!
Well done squire! Love it!!!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 18, 2014)

I like that!


----------

